# Granite mosaics



## Stella Rose (Feb 5, 2012)

Just thought I'd post a cool video on a granite fireplace mosaic for you that I saw on DIY network:

http://www.diynetwork.com/videos/mosaic-peninsula-fireplace-video/60066.html

Not sure how you would adhere the mosaic to cinder block but maybe mastic would work in your case also. We are diy'ing a mosaic bathroom countertop for a master bath. I'm sure you can find colored grout just about anywhere. My contractor had a whole book of colors for us to use when we re-did our guest bath. Good luck with your project!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've made accent stripes out of granite and marble---time consuming job but not difficult--


----------

